# Have Question about jetta a5 2.5



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, I planning to look at 2005.5 to 2008 jetta. I saw ALOT 2005.5 have FULLY loading and i need to know it 2.5 best engine VW made? Gas mileage? any problem? ECT, ECT!!!

What i found at VW dealership 2005.5 jetta 2.5 fullyloading with wood trim with 35,000 mileage for $9,450

Right now i drive 1999.5 new jetta gls and i getting ready to get new jetta.


----------



## lowandslow-20v (Aug 21, 2010)

well the 2005.5-2007 have the 150hp motor...the newer models (2008 and up) have the 170 hp motor...to be honest i cant tell a difference at all..in fact the older models feel a bit torquey to me but i could just be bias...

the way i see it is pick up an older model for less...as long as it is in good condition and you should be happy

however..these cars arent the greatest on gas mileage...not bad..but nothing to be amazed by

however the 2.5L is an awesome motor IMO and is alot more reliable than the 2.0T's


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

VDUBVWJETTA said:


> What i found at VW dealership 2005.5 jetta 2.5 fullyloading with wood trim with 35,000 mileage for $9,450.


 That's a sweet deal! VW took a lot of little things off the MKV after 2005.5, like puddle lights under the mirrors, chrome accents on fuel/temp gauges, lock cylinder from the bootlid, etc. We had a 2005.5 that we put 80K trouble-free miles on, and every day I miss that car. I wish we would have traded my 2007 Jetta in for our Tiguan instead of trading in our 2005.5 Jetta.

Anyway, the 2.5 is nearly bulletproof. The MKV is a great platform, too. I don't think you could go wrong with a 2005.5 2.5 Jetta. 

- Jeremy.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

that jetta i saw is sold! BUT what i found is 2006 vw jetta tdi package with FULLYLOADING. It one local onwer with ALL VW dealership service and it have all new T-service, tune-up and new tires! it have 99,000 mileage for $12,900. It that sound good but tdi last for ever?


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

VDUBVWJETTA said:


> that jetta i saw is sold! BUT what i found is 2006 vw jetta tdi package with FULLYLOADING. It one local onwer with ALL VW dealership service and it have all new T-service, tune-up and new tires! it have 99,000 mileage for $12,900. It that sound good but tdi last for ever?


Was the TDI a stick shift or DSG automatic? If it was DSG, make sure the gearbox was serviced at least every 40K miles. If it hasn't been, I wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole. In terms of price, that seems like the going rate for TDIs of that year and mileage. And yes, if they are taken care of properly, TDIs will go forever. The 1.9 PD TDIs that are found in the 2006 models have cam wear issues due to improper oil flow. Just keep an eye on the cam and replace when necessary. If you're thinking about a TDI, go to TDIClub.com and read up on them. 

- Jeremy.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

maybe i should stay on 2.5?


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Depends. How much to you drive per year and how long do you plan on keeping the car? If you drive more than 30K miles a year and want to keep the car until it sees 300K miles, then the TDI is probably the better choice. The cam wear issue is less of a problem than the cam follower issues on the 2.0Ts and the HPFP failures on the 2.0 TDIs found in the 2009-2011 Jettas. Just check the cam lobe every 30K miles or so, and you should be fine. In my case, I've owned three different 2.5s and love them. But with how much I drive every year and how long I want to keep my VW, I wish I had a 1.9 TDI (I just couldn't afford to pay the extra $ when I bought my 2007 new).

- Jeremy.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Sigh... Why DSG have to change transmisson fuild? So the TDI I saw and I not sure if it have been change it. So You saying the 2005 2.5 is your best car you have? What reason you trading it. I know TDI have BEST gas mileage than 2.5l. Other day I went to my vw shop (my friend shop), so i ride consumer TDI and I feel it soooo fast BUT it only have 100 HP and the 2.5l only have 150 so what is better? I would like to keep till 300000 mileage but i not sure it that happen lol. I only KNOW that alot 2005.5 2.5l have wood trim with memery seat, and every thing!


----------



## maxs2.5 (Mar 21, 2009)

Really? No one is going to say it? Your grammer is atrocious. I can't help but add an asian accent to your posts when I read them. Something to think about.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

maxs2.5 said:


> Really? No one is going to say it? Your grammer is atrocious. I can't help but add an asian accent to your posts when I read them. Something to think about.


Well, I sorry for that. You have no respect about that, Do you talk like that to your family or your friend? My country Education system is cheap. Also I part of deaf and I have hard time to make grammer right. Next time you see my grammer and please dont say any bad.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

maxs2.5 said:


> Really? No one is going to say it? Your grammer is atrocious. I can't help but add an asian accent to your posts when I read them. Something to think about.


Way to be a dick 

Anyway, we traded our 2005.5 for a Tiguan because that's what my mom wanted. She drove the 2005.5 and wanted a Tiguan. The Tiguan has been trouble-free though too. As for the TDI, the reason it feels so quick is because it has a lot of low-end torque. People make a big deal of horsepower, but torque is what really matters. In real-world tests, the 2.5 and TDI are very similar in acceleration. Test drive both vehicles and see what you like. That's what car you should buy 

- Jeremy.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

maxs2.5 said:


> Really? No one is going to say it? Your grammer is atrocious. I can't help but add an asian accent to your posts when I read them. Something to think about.


Herrow preeese..... ****ing Racist.


The 2.5 is a solid, solid motor. I've had an o2 sensor go in 70k miles. If you are even slightly mechanically inclined, you'll have a long and happy life with the car. TDI's are awesome too, I'm just biased on the 2.5 (I've had a mk4 TDI and own mk5 2.5). Now if you turbo the 2.5 down the line... well yeah... It'll be loads of fun! Plus they sound amazing!


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

jtrujillo86 said:


> Way to be a dick
> 
> Anyway, we traded our 2005.5 for a Tiguan because that's what my mom wanted. She drove the 2005.5 and wanted a Tiguan. The Tiguan has been trouble-free though too. As for the TDI, the reason it feels so quick is because it has a lot of low-end torque. People make a big deal of horsepower, but torque is what really matters. In real-world tests, the 2.5 and TDI are very similar in acceleration. Test drive both vehicles and see what you like. That's what car you should buy
> 
> - Jeremy.


 Yeah, I should do test drive both vehicles before I buy it. I gald to heard that you and your mother have trouble-free and it make me less worry. I will let you know any car i saw for sale and I tell you about it.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> Herrow preeese..... ****ing Racist.
> 
> 
> The 2.5 is a solid, solid motor. I've had an o2 sensor go in 70k miles. If you are even slightly mechanically inclined, you'll have a long and happy life with the car. TDI's are awesome too, I'm just biased on the 2.5 (I've had a mk4 TDI and own mk5 2.5). Now if you turbo the 2.5 down the line... well yeah... It'll be loads of fun! Plus they sound amazing!


 WOW! I gald hear that you have one problem is sensor in 70k miles. Yeah, TDI are awesome too. Right now Im driving mk4 jetta 2.0 and ready for new style of mk5! I wonder HOW 2.5 is a solid motor than mk4 motor? What reason is different between mk4 and mk5 transmission change? I hope this posts keep going!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I Daily'ed a mk4 2.0 before I traded it on on my Rabbit, and I'll say... They are both about the same in reliability. The transmission for the mkv 2.5 (at least the manual) is similar to the 5-speeds in the GTI's, and it's like every other vw 5 speed.... They'll hold up well, just make sure to upgrade things when you squeeze more power out of them. The auto's now... Well the mkv auto is a world better than the mk4, hands down.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

TeamZleep said:


> The auto's now... Well the mkv auto is a world better than the mk4, hands down.


 The 6-speed Aisin automatics found in the 2.5L Jettas are about as bulletproof as the engines. There have been very (VERY) few instances of issues reported on VWVortex and other enthusiast websites. The 5-speed manual transmissions are rock-solid as well. If you get a 2005.5 or 2006 TDI, they come with either a 5-speed manual or 6-speed DSG automatic. As I said earlier, the DSGs need service every 40K miles or are prone to failure. Earlier DSGs had problems with the metatronics unit, as well. 

- Jeremy.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

My 2.5 is near bullet proof. 102,000+ miles on it and it's been fairly trouble free. I smoked the trans at about 85k. But I drive my car hard daily, and it takes it. I would honestly say that the 2.5 is the best motor vw ever made, as far as reliability goes atleast.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

vw93to85 said:


> My 2.5 is near bullet proof. 102,000+ miles on it and it's been fairly trouble free. I smoked the trans at about 85k. But I drive my car hard daily, and it takes it. I would honestly say that the 2.5 is the best motor vw ever made, as far as reliability goes atleast.


 WHOA, that alot mileage on ur car BUT you saying you have trouble free and that make me no worry. What you mean you smoked transmission?


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I know I still want 05 2.5 jetta and this morning I on way school and I saw 2003 VW Passat W8 with 46,000 mileages for 10,999 cash. I know VW dont make alot w8 and it that good engine? Also i know it have wrost gas mileage. 05 2.5 jetta is better that w8?


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

The 2.5 Jetta is going to be a lot more reliable, and a lot cheaper to operate than a W8.. in terms of gas mileage and repair costs. The W8 is not bad, its just expensive.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

As stated, the 2.5 is going to be the better bet. The W8 engines are known for their bad cam adjusters, which costs and arm and a leg to replace. Plus, because the W8 Passat is all-wheel-drive, you'll be spending more in tires and maintenance costs (i.e. more in oil, more in fuel, service for the Haldex AWD system, etc). Servicing the W8 is a nightmare, too, as you can't get to anything without removing the front fascia. For example, replacing the alternator requires removing half of the front-end of the vehicle :banghead: 

- Jeremy.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

jtrujillo86 said:


> As stated, the 2.5 is going to be the better bet. The W8 engines are known for their bad cam adjusters, which costs and arm and a leg to replace. Plus, because the W8 Passat is all-wheel-drive, you'll be spending more in tires and maintenance costs (i.e. more in oil, more in fuel, service for the Haldex AWD system, etc). Servicing the W8 is a nightmare, too, as you can't get to anything without removing the front fascia. For example, replacing the alternator requires removing half of the front-end of the vehicle :banghead:
> 
> - Jeremy.


 I stay away from w8. Thanks jeremey. :thumbup:


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

VDUBVWJETTA said:


> WHOA, that alot mileage on ur car BUT you saying you have trouble free and that make me no worry. What you mean you smoked transmission?


 
The bearings in the trans failed. But I drive the car hard so I don't really blame VW for it.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Today I rode my friend new 2008 rabbit 2.5l and it SOOOOOO smooth engine i ever rode! Also i told him it car is running, he said yes but i dont feel it. Now I do like 2.5 engine. BUT i like key on b6 passat and jetta dont have one. dang.


----------



## drivera717 (Apr 4, 2010)

jtrujillo86 said:


> The 6-speed Aisin automatics found in the 2.5L Jettas are about as bulletproof as the engines. There have been very (VERY) few instances of issues reported on VWVortex and other enthusiast websites. The 5-speed manual transmissions are rock-solid as well. If you get a 2005.5 or 2006 TDI, they come with either a 5-speed manual or 6-speed DSG automatic. As I said earlier, the DSGs need service every 40K miles or are prone to failure. Earlier DSGs had problems with the metatronics unit, as well.
> 
> - Jeremy.


 Wait I have a 2005.5 6 Speed, this isn't dsg is it? I believe the trans on 6 speeds were the 09g, someone please correct me if i'm wrong because I'm going to need to get it services.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

standard aisin warner 09G transmission on the jettas 2.5 
its a 6speed with the triptonic feature. 

it is recommended by vw to service them every 40k miles.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> standard aisin warner 09G transmission on the jettas 2.5
> its a 6speed with the triptonic feature.
> 
> it is recommended by vw to service them every 40k miles.


 There is no recommended service interval for the 09G Aisin Warner automatic transmission that comes in the 2.5s. Only the 2.0T and 1.9/2.0TDIs have the DSG, which is different. The DSG needs service every 40K miles. 

- Jeremy.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dude, there IS a recomended 40k fluid change. i got the notice on the mail. 

this also has been discussed before. 
remember, no oil and no filter is "lifetime" rated.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4873328-VW-says-change-09G-transmission-fluid!


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> dude, there IS a recomended 40k fluid change. i got the notice on the mail.
> 
> this also has been discussed before.
> remember, no oil and no filter is "lifetime" rated.


 I'm sorry...I didn't know about the new addendum to the owner's manual. I stand corrected eace: 

- Jeremy.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i didnt mean to sound "i know it all" its just that not everyone got the letter...! and so i try to raise awareness...!! 
vw wont warranty your old tranny just because they forgot to tell you "service it"... 
so all of you, with an 09g over 40k miles, do the service now. it is pricey, and in my case, i couldnt do it at home. 
i did it at Novitech (local shop)...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4870300 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-VW-says-change-automatic-transmission-fluid!


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Why didn't they issue this for all MKVs with the 09G transmission, not just the 09-2010s? 

- Jeremy.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i believe it says 09+ only because 05.5-08.5 have a longer warranty. so that if by any reasons the tranny fails beofre the 50k miles of the warranty, they would replace it free of charge. 

but regardless, 09g tranny didnt change from the 08 to 09s so, EVERYONE should be changing oil


----------



## lowandslow-20v (Aug 21, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Herrow preeese..... ****ing Racist.
> 
> 
> The 2.5 is a solid, solid motor. I've had an o2 sensor go in 70k miles. If you are even slightly mechanically inclined, you'll have a long and happy life with the car. TDI's are awesome too, I'm just biased on the 2.5 (I've had a mk4 TDI and own mk5 2.5). Now if you turbo the 2.5 down the line... well yeah... It'll be loads of fun! Plus they sound amazing!


 can i get a AMEN?


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4870300
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-VW-says-change-automatic-transmission-fluid!


This was also to protect them from lawsuits on the older models that had transmission issues from the dealers telling them it is a "lifetime sealed transmission". In other words - they don't want to be responsible for the older cars since it is probable they exceeded 40k miles.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Today i drove 2005 jetta 2.5 with 120,000 mileage with 2 onwer and sell for $7500 at dealership.
The jetts history been service at VW dealership. So I drove it and it sound like transmission need service becaz it acting crazy. I told dealer that you MUST change transmission service every 40,000 mileage and they dont belif it so trm i going there and bring them to VW dealership to prove it.


----------

